# Favorite crock pot recipes



## robjond (Nov 19, 2009)

Even though I live in Southern California, and it is 78 degrees today, I am thinking that it will soon be time that I can use my crockpot.

I always use the same few recipes and am looking for anything yummy that I can put in the crock pot before I go to work in the morning.  

I know that you all will have great ideas and I look forward to trying them.

Please give me your favorite crock pot ideas!  Thanks so much.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Pulled Pork. Will look for the recipe. 

I made jambalaya last week. Fave site is allrecipes.com.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Easy lemon chicken

Take 1 whole chicken. Rinse. Rub with butter. Sprinkle with salt and pepper. Take 1 lemon, stab with fork several times. Insert lemon into chicken cavity.  Turn crockpot on low for 6-8 hours. 

So moist and tasty. Also good with oranges or limes.


----------



## robjond (Nov 19, 2009)

Thank you luvmy4brats!  Sounds yummy and easy.  I will try this one for sure!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Quick Tip:  Use a crockpot liner for fast cleanup.  Remove the liner after cooking and rinse and wipe the crock.  Easy peesy!!


----------



## robjond (Nov 19, 2009)

Great idea!  I am always after easy - especially an easy that doesn't require me to wash dishes  

Where do you buy crock pot liners?


----------



## Sendie (Dec 3, 2009)

Hamburger Soup

Really easy, just brown some ground beef (or buffalo like we have in the freezer), add a couple cans of Veg-All, or a package of frozen vegetables, a couple cans of beans of any you like, some peas if you want and anything else you feel like.  I always add some Worcestershire sauce, some Cayenne pepper, and whatever else looks good, some water and let it cook all day on low while I'm at work.  When I get home I make some biscuits and a salad and dinner's ready~


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

robjond said:


> Great idea! I am always after easy - especially an easy that doesn't require me to wash dishes
> 
> Where do you buy crock pot liners?


They're usually with the aluminum foil, plastic wrap, etc.

I'll add my hint about those - stow them in your crockpot. I can't tell you how many times I forgot to use them until I figured out to put them with the dang crockpot!!!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

My favorite crockpot recipe - pot roast.  Sprinkle a nice chuck roast (or whatever) with a packet of brown gravy mix, a packet of ranch dressing mix, and a packet of Italian seasoning.  Cook on low all day.  Fabulous!  If you can find low sodium versions of any of those mixes (they're the dry mixes) even better, as it comes out fairly salty.  But so, so good!  I've also substituted pork gravy mix & garlic herb dressing & done pork roast the same way - also really good.  

Will second the suggestion for cooking a whole chicken - have never done it with the lemon but will definitely be trying it.  But just a chicken with salt & pepper - so good!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> Easy lemon chicken
> 
> Take 1 whole chicken. Rinse. Rub with butter. Sprinkle with salt and pepper. Take 1 lemon, stab with fork several times. Insert lemon into chicken cavity. Turn crockpot on low for 6-8 hours.
> 
> So moist and tasty. Also good with oranges or limes.


That sounds fantastic! And we have an orchard behind us, so no shortage of citrus. What do you serve with it?? I'm thinking rice and some sort of veggies?


----------



## summerteeth (Dec 23, 2009)

I have two:

Bratwurst + sauerkraut + a bottle of beer

Pizza soup http://crockpot365.blogspot.com/2008/08/crockpot-pizza-soup-recipe.html


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

hsuthard said:


> That sounds fantastic! And we have an orchard behind us, so no shortage of citrus. What do you serve with it?? I'm thinking rice and some sort of veggies?


Usually rice and veggies. Nothing fancy. The chicken has so much flavor and is fall apart tender.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Mermo ~ I'm going to have to try your pot roast recipe. Looks so good.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

know what we are having this week-end - lemon chicken - then Monday, pot roast


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Easy Chicken Recipe

Place 2-4 split bone-in chicken breasts in crock pot.  Pour one can cream of mushroom soup and one can chicken noodle soup over chicken.  Sprinkle 1 pkg Lipton Onion Soup Mix over top.  Cook on low all day.  

Soups can then be used as gravy over rice.  I have also transferred the soups to a saucepan and used this instead of water to cook the rice.  Of course, this was before I started cooking rice in my steamer.

I've found this works best with split chicken breasts.  Boneless dry out too much if you cook them all day while you are at work.


----------



## Paulineh (Mar 27, 2011)

My favorite recipe is from own blog and I would like to share it with you.

Its Honey Mustard Chicken and I really love chicken dishes made in the crock pot. Try it out and I hope you like it too. I cook a lot in the crock pot now and especially in the winter and one of the things I found that made a big difference when cleaning up was using the pot liners. They make cooking for the family a pleasure again. Here's the recipe:

http://crockpotmeals.myreviewguide.com/recipes/honey-mustard-chicken-in-the-crock-pot/


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Crock pot is as indispensable as a microwave.  There's only me here and I have three different size crock pots.  Use them all -- sometimes two at a time.


----------



## Val2 (Mar 9, 2011)

Luvmy4brats said:


> Easy lemon chicken
> 
> Take 1 whole chicken. Rinse. Rub with butter. Sprinkle with salt and pepper. Take 1 lemon, stab with fork several times. Insert lemon into chicken cavity. Turn crockpot on low for 6-8 hours.
> 
> So moist and tasty. Also good with oranges or limes.


This sounds wonderful! I am going to try it with oranges.


----------



## gatehouseauthor (Apr 22, 2011)

1 package Ore-Ida Potatoes O'Brien (frozen 28 oz)
.5 lbs diced ham or bacon (I like more, but people complain it's too meaty...)
1 32oz carton Swanson Chicken Broth
1 cup milk
1/2 cup instant potato flakes

Dump the Ore-Ida package, the ham, and the broth in a crock pot.  Let cook on high for 1.5 hours.  In a separate bowl, mix the potato flakes and milk, stirring till blended.  Add the mixture to the crock pot, gently stir in.  Let cook for another half hour on high.  Add more potato flakes as necessary to thicken.  Add up to a half pound of shredded sharp cheddar cheese for a cheesier bite.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Pulled Pork BBQ

Pork Roast (approximately 5 pounds)
1 tablespoon salt
1 teaspoon black pepper
1 cup cider vinegar 
1 tsp Liquid Smoke
Put roast in slow cooker and sprinkle salt and pepper over. Mix Liquid Smoke & vinegar & pour over roast. Cover with lid and cook on low for twelve hours (I cook it overnight). Remove pork roast and shred with forks (this will be very easy). Mix with your favorite sauce (we prefer a mustard based sauce) - either drain most of the crockpot juices and add back to the crockpot to keep it heated on low, or do what I sometimes do - put the shredded pork into a big baking pan, cover with foil, and bake for 30-45 minutes.

I adapted my version from this one:
http://www.southernplate.com/2010/06/southern-style-pulled-pork-bbq-slow-cooker-recipe.html


----------



## Lilith (Dec 25, 2010)

Anyone have a good vegetarian recipe or three?  I grew up seeing meat cooked in a crock pot; now that my husband and I are not eating a lot of meat, I look for other options.  
There aren't a lot of good vegetarian crock pot recipes out there, unless I am missing them ? . . . 

Lilith


----------



## gatehouseauthor (Apr 22, 2011)

Lilith said:


> Anyone have a good vegetarian recipe or three? I grew up seeing meat cooked in a crock pot; now that my husband and I are not eating a lot of meat, I look for other options.
> There aren't a lot of good vegetarian crock pot recipes out there, unless I am missing them ? . . .
> 
> Lilith


Take the potato soup recipe I posted above, replace the meat with peas or white beans, or even tofu chunks, and replace the broth with your favorite vegan brand of broth. Ah, and replace the milk with soy milk. In general, that should about cover it all the animal products... although to get a little more flavor, you might want to add about a half stick of margarine, since soy milk and vegan broth tend to lack a little in the flavor department.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Pulled Pork BBQ
> 
> Pork Roast (approximately 5 pounds)
> 1 tablespoon salt
> ...


I'm doing this one now and my house smells sooo good!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I put a chicken in the CrockPot this morning!  Yum, hard to wait but I don't get off work until 5 pm, so a long day of anticipation.  sigh!


----------



## gatehouseauthor (Apr 22, 2011)

Okay, this one is an acquired taste, but I love it...

1 2.5lb bone in pork roast
1 2.5lb beef roast
2 24oz cans tomato sauce
2 12oz cans diced tomatoes with green chiles (Rotel makes them)
1 12oz can peeled tomatoes
1 large onion, diced
3 heaping tablespoons minced garlic (or more, to taste)
2 tablespoons salt (again, to taste)
2 tablespoons pepper (ditto)
3 tablespoons Italian seasoning
3 tablespoons ground cloves
2 tablespoons marjoram

Throw it all in your large crock pot.  Let it cook on high pretty much all day... around 5-6 hours, or until the meat is easily shreddable with a fork.  Take out the meat, and you guessed it... shred it with a fork and mix the shredded beef and pork together.  Discard the bone.  Put it back in the crock pot, turn to "low" or "warm" and let it go for another hour or two, stirring occasionally.  The sauce should be thick, and the cloves will have darkened it to a deep red/brown color.

It may sound strange... but this is spaghetti sauce.  Serve it over spaghetti noodles, make sure there's plenty of meat per serving.  Garlic bread, salad, all that good stuff.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Suggestion for Lemon Chicken recipe:  rub with olive oil instead of butter.  A little healthier.  I love olive oil.   


Lemon Chicken will be cooking in the crock pot overnight tonight.  Good eatin' tomorrow.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> I'm doing this one now and my house smells sooo good!


Enjoy! I made some for July 4th and we still have a bit leftover, so good!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Can't believe this is the first time I've seen this thread.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi All! I'm a crockpotaholic. Looking forward to trying all these recipes. 

The below is my own recipe, my signature dish, the one I’m asked to bring to every potluck, picnic and family dinner. I hope you like it! It's called Chicken Bean Artichoke Stew:

Toss the following into your crock pot (or in a pot on the stove if you’re in a hurry):

1 store-bought rotisserie chicken, pull all meat off and cut into bite-sized chunks
1 can artichoke bottoms, drained and diced
1 small jar marinated artichoke hearts, pour entire contents (don't drain!) into food processor or blender and process until smooth – then add puree to crock pot
3 cans of any kind of bean (I use red, black and pinto), drained and rinsed
1 32 oz. container of chicken broth


----------



## CaitLondon (Oct 12, 2010)

In summer heat, I use my slow cooker outside. It's amazing what you can do with them, like lasagna, etc. Yesterday, it was Italian bean soup. 
Started the soaked/dry black beans (skipped garbanzos) in the a.m., added the rest of fresh vegetables/bay leaf, etc. at noon and voila! Evening dinner.

I think slow cookers are a busy person's Save. I have 3, big/small round, 1 oblong on a griddle. The little old one can really fire up fast and is good for small stuff. I like the oblong one, because a chicken or 2 fits perfectly in it. Also, I can quick start on the stove.

But if there is a way to cook outside, saving your AC, cook something you don't have to monitor/stir, etc., you'll have some AC $. Or, if you have a busy family in the a.m.s, start oatmeal/whatever at night and it's ready with a lift of the lid. BTW, thrift stores are great places to get them cheap.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

If you don't have any crock pot liners, spray the bowl with PAM.  Makes clean up much easier.  

I also like to use Lawrey's salt free seasonings to replace some of the packaged seasonings.  Even going 1/2 and 1/2 cuts the sodium way down.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

There's only me here.  I have 3 crock pots and I use them all.  I have a 1 quart, 1.5 quart, and a 4 quart.  Once in a while I have two going at the same time.  For me, though not used as often, crock pots have become as indispensable as the microwave.


----------

